# Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM officially discontinued



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 30, 2021)

> I meant to post about the discontinuation of the Canon EF 40mm f/2.8 STM a while back, but I forgot to.
> This is the second EF lens that has been officially discontinued in the last couple of weeks, the other being the EF 200mm f/2L IS USM.
> I suspect that we’re going to see a bunch of EF lenses sent to pasture over the next 12 months.
> I have not heard anything about a new pancake lens for the RF mount, but it would make sense that one is coming eventually for the RF mount.



Continue reading...


----------



## PiezoSwitch (Mar 30, 2021)

I've been using the 40/2.8 STM on my RP and it makes for a wonderfully light and farily compact combo. A series of compact RF primes would be a welcome addition to create a highly portable kit.


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 30, 2021)

I just noticed EF-S 60mm macro has vanished from adorama website.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 30, 2021)

I use the two pancakes with my 200D as small and light travel kit.
I really love the size and IQ of EF40 STM for its price.
But I suppose that Canon didn't earn as much money as they wanted, as the initial price was to high for most people and had to be lowered.

I hope, there will be RF pancakes, too. RP + native pancakes would be a great compact combo.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Mar 30, 2021)

I hope they make an RF version. this lens is by far my favorite ef lens. The RF 50 STM is pretty close in size, but I’d really like to have the 40mm. Given how early they’re discontinuing it, I imagine it probably wasn’t a big seller.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Mar 30, 2021)

adrian_bacon said:


> Given how early they’re discontinuing it, I imagine it probably wasn’t a big seller.


Not quite sure about that. I figured that Canon has decided to cancel several lense and stopped production all at the same time. This probably happened last year when they had great difficulties with their supply chain. The official cancelation in my opinion is made public when they run out of stock of a particular lense. This could be due to low production numbers or a bigger demand. We´ll probably never hear about the exact reasons.


----------



## SilverBox (Mar 30, 2021)

This is a great little lens, and on my R6 it is perfect for candid video interviews with its smooth and silent AF system, RIP


----------



## AEWest (Mar 30, 2021)

As more EF lenses get discontinued, the odds of a new 5D Mark V being introduced continues to decline.


----------



## gbc (Mar 30, 2021)

I hadn't used this lens in a long time, until the EOS webcam app came around, and now it's my go-to lens for Zoom calls. On my 5D IV, which I also hadn't used in some time.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 30, 2021)

Ironically the very first lens I used on my R5!

(It was the widest full frame lens I owned at that instant, though I bought the 15-35 shortly afterwards.)

[Edited to add: I believe I even posted some of those pictures in the R5 images thread. Nothing to write home about though--the pictures I took zoomed in on a rock climber (taken a few minutes later) were more popular.]


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2021)

I have used this lens for thousands of shots, many are some very special images. I think it's due to the portability and travel choice attached to the lens and having it with me more than other selections more so than the optics however it's no slouch. It's my favorite semi wide perspective (I really do not like 50's) and it's a shame Canon only made one FF pancake. I always thought a 28/40/60-ish would be a great trio.


----------



## ildyria (Mar 30, 2021)

AEWest said:


> the odds of a new 5D Mark V being introduced continues to decline.


The odds are not going to continues to decline... as their are rock bottom 0.

No offence, but at this point I don't think we will see any new DSLR from Canon. I do expect a full shift to mirrorless.
Thinking about the existence of a 5D mk V is like thinking that there will be a 1Dx mk IV in 4 years.

Also this was posted a while ago as CR2: https://www.canonrumors.com/there-will-not-be-an-eos-5d-mark-v-cr2/
[*CR2] – Good information from a known source*
Which pretty much means certainty.

Also in their Intro to R5 video, Canon clearly designated the R5 as the successor of the 5D.


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2021)

ildyria said:


> The odds are not going to continues to decline... as their are rock bottom 0.
> 
> No offence, but at this point I don't think we will see any new DSLR from Canon. I do expect a full shift to mirrorless.
> Thinking about the existence of a 5D mk V is like thinking that there will be a 1Dx mk IV in 4 years.
> ...


Yeah that's been discussed into oblivion. The real question is when is Canon going to make RF pancakes.


----------



## ildyria (Mar 30, 2021)

bluezurich said:


> The real question is when is Canon going to make RF pancakes.


I disagree...
The REAL question is... when is Canon going to make that *RF 70-135 f/2 L USM*?


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 30, 2021)

No, the real question is will Nikon make a D870 ?


----------



## SteveC (Mar 30, 2021)

ildyria said:


> I disagree...
> The REAL question is... when is Canon going to make that *RF 70-135 f/2 L USM*?



I _am_ a little concerned that they are discontinuing EF lenses, for which there is no RF counterpart.

Once was happenstance (the 200mm f/2), this is now twice.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 30, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> No, the real question is will Nikon make a D870 ?


 What is "Nikon"?


----------



## miketcool (Mar 30, 2021)

This is my favorite macro lens. I plan on keeping it forever.


----------



## slclick (Mar 30, 2021)

ildyria said:


> I disagree...
> The REAL question is... when is Canon going to make that *RF 70-135 f/2 L USM*?


Might as well ask about the R7/7D3, it's where all segues here end up. However those threads are tedious and it's nice to read about other's experiences with the underrated 40.


----------



## degos (Mar 30, 2021)

I used the 40mm for a while and it was a decent little lens, hopelessly slow indoors but handy as a lenscap-landscape-lens.

But how did it ever get funding to proceed instead of overhauling the abysmal non-L 50mm lenses? Canon's lens priorities were and are bizarre.

I won't be surprised if the ancient 50mm 1.4 junk is the last EF lens on sale in five years time.


----------



## ctk (Mar 30, 2021)

AEWest said:


> As more EF lenses get discontinued, the odds of a new 5D Mark V being introduced continues to decline.


This is a good point, and unfortunate.

I hope Canon replaces this lens in RF mount, and seizes the opportunity to make more improvements than they did with the 50 1.8. 

I have mixed feelings about the 40/2.8. I love the FL and got some of my best photos with it. But I don't enjoy using it as it forces me to dig deeper to get great photos. That can be a good or bad thing depending on perspective. I would love an F/2 version with a focus on smooth bokeh and overall rendering. I will settle for the Samyang 45 if that ever comes our way.


----------



## Groundhog (Mar 30, 2021)

Love the shorty forty for the size and IQ but I am not surprised it is discontinued as one of the first lenses, since it was a bit special and not for everyone ... hopefully Canon will make native RF pancakes, maybe even a new 40mm.


----------



## David - Sydney (Mar 30, 2021)

The EF40 + adapter basically doubled the size/weight and cost to put it on R mount. A RF version would make a lot of sense and quieten down the noise about cheap / small RF lenses.


----------



## Bennymiata (Mar 30, 2021)

I think Canon makes lenses in batches and when the final batches of the pancake lens ran out, they decided to use the factory to make the newer RF lenses. Probably the same with the 200mm lens.
I'm pretty sure this will continue with the not-so-popular lenses in the near future too.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Mar 30, 2021)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Not quite sure about that. I figured that Canon has decided to cancel several lense and stopped production all at the same time. This probably happened last year when they had great difficulties with their supply chain. The official cancelation in my opinion is made public when they run out of stock of a particular lense. This could be due to low production numbers or a bigger demand. We´ll probably never hear about the exact reasons.


True. Either way, I hope they make an RF version.


----------



## mclaren777 (Mar 31, 2021)

This news is deeply disappointing!

The 40mm pancake was easily the best bang-for-the-buck lens in all of photography so I'm amazed that Canon is discontinuing it so early.


----------



## bdeutsch (Mar 31, 2021)

ildyria said:


> The odds are not going to continues to decline... as their are rock bottom 0.
> 
> No offence, but at this point I don't think we will see any new DSLR from Canon. I do expect a full shift to mirrorless.
> Thinking about the existence of a 5D mk V is like thinking that there will be a 1Dx mk IV in 4 years.
> ...


The real question is why anyone cares about a successor to the 5d4 now? I love my 5d4, and really don't need anything better in the still photo category. But the things that could be better...lighter and better video all point toward mirrorless. 


Deutsch Photography, Inc.: NYC Wedding Photographer | Actor and Executive Headshots NYC | Family and Baby Portraits


----------



## SnowMiku (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm surprised they are discontinuing the EF lenses already, I suppose they will start discontinuing the least profitable lenses first and they will keep the more profitable lenses for a few more years.


----------



## Sean C (Mar 31, 2021)

Add me to the list of folks who really like the 40mm pancake. It seems to somehow avoid pancake IQ issues, and it's image and build quality are both great for its price range.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Mar 31, 2021)

David - Sydney said:


> The EF40 + adapter basically doubled the size/weight and cost to put it on R mount. A RF version would make a lot of sense and quieten down the noise about cheap / small RF lenses.


If they made the pancake 40 an RF pancake 40 that would go on my RP and never come off. As it is now, I switch between the RF 35 and the RF 50 STM. The R6 gets the RF 24-105, and the R5 gets the RF 70-200.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 31, 2021)

This says as much about prime lenses as it does about the EF mount. Face it, prime lenses are a dying breed. These days they don't offer any advantage over zooms for image quality and most buyers are not interested in carrying two or three prime lenses when they can get by with a single zoom. Prime lenses will be limited to a few very fast and expensive primes, specialty macro or telephoto lenses and maybe a couple of consumer grade lenses like the 50mm STM lens.


----------



## noncho (Mar 31, 2021)

I have 40 2.8 since they produced it - the compact size and image quality are great. I like it more than EF 50 1.8 options.
I was going to get RF 50 1.8 to replace it, but it's with the same image quality as the EF nifty-fifty.


----------



## Antono Refa (Mar 31, 2021)

SnowMiku said:


> I'm surprised they are discontinuing the EF lenses already, I suppose they will start discontinuing the least profitable lenses first and they will keep the more profitable lenses for a few more years.


Profit considerations are a bit tricky.

One issue is limited resources. Canon can make only so many lenses, so it might prefer making a more profitable lens, or an RF lens to support migration.

Another is some lenses, e.g. EF 200mm f/2L, are made in batches. As a slow selling item, Canon might not sell a whole batch before the market moves to RF.

Lastly, I have my doubts as to how profitable the EF 40mm was. Over the last decade, Canon introduced very few new EF primes* - the 40mm f/2.8 STM in '12, the 50mm f/1.8 got an STM in '15, and the 24-28-35mm got an upgrade in '12. My bet is...

Sales of primes took a bigger hit than zooms.
Pancakes didn't catch on FF, my guess is the camera is too big for lens size to matter that much.
STM didn't catch on FF. 

* No, I haven't forgotten Canon released three TS-E lenses in '17, but rather think those are subject to different considerations.


----------



## Maximilian (Mar 31, 2021)

unfocused said:


> This says as much about prime lenses as it does about the EF mount. Face it, prime lenses are a dying breed. ...


I fear you are right here, but ...



unfocused said:


> ... These days they don't offer any advantage over zooms for image quality ...


... but here you are dead wrong, sorry. Show me a non-L zoom lens that offers the same IQ at 40 mm and f/2.8. 
And the RF50 STM shows that Canon sees it similar. But they wanted to raise the price as well.



unfocused said:


> ... most buyers are not interested in carrying two or three prime lenses when they can get by with a single zoom. ...


Because nobody tells them. I did to some of my consumer friends and the EF40 and 50 STM both opened their eyes and they are happy now with their much better portraits and landscape pics.
The other buyers not willing to change lens shouldn't buy an ILC system and are better off with the latest smart phone cams.

Edit:
Did a sharpness comparison at TDP with the 10 times more expensive 24-70L II.
And I must say: "Not bad for such a cheapo!"


----------



## padam (Mar 31, 2021)

Great little lens, by far the smallest and cheapest with full coverage on a medium format sensor.


----------



## Skux (Mar 31, 2021)

What a shame, it's an amazing lens, and not just because it's cheap.

I had both the 50mm STM and the 40mm and had to sell one. I kept the 40mm, it's just too good. Razor sharp even wide open, fast enough for almost any kind of unplanned shot, and tiny enough to keep on my 5D3 in case I need to grab my camera for a quick photo, or when out doing street photography.

I bought mine used and it came with the pouch and hood. I'm definitely holding on to it now.


----------



## ctk (Mar 31, 2021)

unfocused said:


> This says as much about prime lenses as it does about the EF mount. Face it, prime lenses are a dying breed. These days they don't offer any advantage over zooms for image quality and most buyers are not interested in carrying two or three prime lenses when they can get by with a single zoom. Prime lenses will be limited to a few very fast and expensive primes, specialty macro or telephoto lenses and maybe a couple of consumer grade lenses like the 50mm STM lens.


Respectfully, this is all wrong. There are no F/1.4 or faster zooms, and what few F/2 zooms are out there are insanely heavy. Every new FF system is full of primes, usually with 2 or even 3 covering the same focal length. Primes aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Tom W (Mar 31, 2021)

I would suspect that an RF version of this lens, or similar, will be forthcoming. The pancake design loses a little of its size advantage with the adapter, but it's still a cool little package. Small, simple, decent IQ.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2021)

Of the many lenses I've sold over the years, there are only 2 that I bought back again after missing it, and this was one of them. For me, the rendering on this little guy had something special for short-range portraits. I sold it years ago, and then was doing an end-of-year photo book for the family and realized all the shots I liked most were from it. Looked for a while on the used market before I found one at a discount. Seemed like there was a lot of demand for them. I am using it primarily now as a lens for outdoor remote cameras, which often require a small size for the weird applications I'm doing. The RF 35mm macro is about the same size, if you count the adapter on the EF 40, but the new RF 35 has lots more color aberration. 

I bet, unfortunately, Canon considers the 35mm macro its replacement already.


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2021)

The 40 has great micro contrast. It's sweet spot is 3.5. Those who have given it enough time and opportunity have really appreciated it.


----------



## TAF (Mar 31, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I _am_ a little concerned that they are discontinuing EF lenses, for which there is no RF counterpart.
> 
> Once was happenstance (the 200mm f/2), this is now twice.



But there most certainly soon will be. My interpretation; they are freeing up production capacity for new RF lenses. Expect to see suitable equivalents appearing shortly. Perhaps part of the expected 2nd half of 2021 announcements we've been teased/promised.

I like my EF40, but once you add the adapter, I'd just as soon use the new RF50 on my R5. Although I suspect a comparable RF40 would end up in my bag as well...


----------



## stevelee (Mar 31, 2021)

bluezurich said:


> I have used this lens for thousands of shots, many are some very special images. I think it's due to the portability and travel choice attached to the lens and having it with me more than other selections more so than the optics however it's no slouch. It's my favorite semi wide perspective (I really do not like 50's) and it's a shame Canon only made one FF pancake. I always thought a 28/40/60-ish would be a great trio.


Supposedly, a "normal" lens has a focal length of the diagonal of the sensor or film frame size. For FF, that is around 43mm. So it is no wonder that a 40mm lens would seem normal to you. 50mm and 55mm and even 58mm lenses have been called "normal" over the years, and 35mm used to be considered wide angle but is slightly less so than a 55mm is a telephoto. And of course things come down to taste, but also technology. With 16mm on an excellent zoom, 35mm doesn't seem so wide any more.


----------



## stevelee (Mar 31, 2021)

I have a friend I have known just on line for 35+ years, starting with Compuserve forums and now on Facebook. He is a really good nature photographer. He works in a camera store in Providence RI. They have just done a major remodel of the store. He posted pictures and said their problem now is trying to get stock.

I am not surprised that Canon wants to devote finite resources to producing lenses that are in demand.

I say this as someone who does not own an R-series camera, and therefore won't be buying RF lenses for the foreseeable future, maybe not in this lifetime. I might get a GAS attack some time, but in reality, I don't run into a use case where I wish I had a different camera or some lens I don't already have. For my mirrorless needs, I have a G5X II. (It doesn't have a mirror and has a popup electronic viewfinder.) I have no reason to use it until I can travel again. I may rent some more TS-E and maybe some macro lenses I don't have, but really don't have enough use for them to splurge. I invented scenarios to have fun with the TS-E lenses, but concluded no ongoing need.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 31, 2021)

Ah snap, one of my fave lenses to do some street photos with.

Looking forward to the RF replacement if there is one.


----------



## SteveC (Mar 31, 2021)

In a way, the people (including me) who are gloomy about this because it's a favorite lens...actually have nothing to complain about; we've got ours.

Anyone thinking about buying one has to do so quickly (and if you can't swing it, that _does_ suck).


----------



## adrian_bacon (Apr 1, 2021)

SteveC said:


> In a way, the people (including me) who are gloomy about this because it's a favorite lens...actually have nothing to complain about; we've got ours.
> 
> Anyone thinking about buying one has to do so quickly (and if you can't swing it, that _does_ suck).


This is so true, though since I fully transitioned to RF mount last year, the only real use my 40 gets any more is on my old film EF bodies. I still shoot a fair amount of film, so it does get used. The RF50 is small and light enough that for now it’s the most used lens on my RP, which is my walk around camera.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 1, 2021)

While this lens has no single standard spec which makes it outstanding (except size and "cuteness") it is absolutely gorgeous in contralight due to the few glass-air-surfaces compared to other lenses.
And I like the ~65mm equiv perspective on APS-C cameras. This and a 200D is light, compact, versatile combo.


----------



## adrian_bacon (Apr 1, 2021)

mb66energy said:


> While this lens has no single standard spec which makes it outstanding (except size and "cuteness") it is absolutely gorgeous in contralight due to the few glass-air-surfaces compared to other lenses.
> And I like the ~65mm equiv perspective on APS-C cameras. This and a 200D is light, compact, versatile combo.


While it’s true it has no single spec that alone falls in the “outstanding” category, all of its specs are well above average which when combined together makes for a lens that has an attractive FF focal length, size, weight, and price that punches quite a bit above its price class.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 2, 2021)

Apparently, sales are to the point that the cost of distribution, inventory, and service does not justify producing the lens. I also expect that the factory is producing more and more RF lenses and needs the existing resources to produce the more profitable lenses.


----------



## Ruined (Apr 13, 2021)

While this lens was cool in some ways (can put it in a shirt pocket), I never used it due to other better lenses available that were close in focal length and also small - ie 35mm f/2 IS & 50mm f/1.8 STM. Thus it was more of a novelty


----------

